# BMQ Weekend Off For Wedding?



## LukerB (29 Mar 2009)

I know, I know.. horrible title.
I searched a few different things in the forums.. could not find anything. I will keep this short and sweet.
Waiting for the call now, have a wedding to go to for which I'm in the wedding party on a Saturday in June of this year.
Chances of me getting it off? Proably not likely. Do I mention this when I get a job offer? I have already told my cousin that if it comes down to it, I need to do what I have to do and if I can't come to the wedding then so be it.
Please don't rip me apart for asking this, its a legit question and an important time in her life. Not as important as my military career though. I realise this will probably be one of many family/personal events that I will be handing over to the CF.

Luke.


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Mar 2009)

It's a legitimate question, but the only people who can answer it will be your course staff.

When it is during your course will be a significant factor.  Early in the course: not likely, but you may as well ask.  Later in the course: your chances are better, but no guarantees.


----------



## LukerB (29 Mar 2009)

Very good point.
Just didn't know whether its a common thing for someone to have something like this during BMQ?


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Mar 2009)

LukerB said:
			
		

> Very good point.
> Just didn't know whether its a common thing for someone to have something like this during BMQ?



I'm sure you're not the first.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (30 Mar 2009)

The more advanced notice you give your course staff, in the form of a memo (which your Sect 2i/c will be happy to help you write) the more inclined they will be to work with you. The biggest issue with the wknd BMQ's is that the training is already compressed too much.

The conduct of courses that he staf must adhere to may handcuff them in principle, but you will never know until you ask. Is the ceremony your primary concern, or the weekend of festvities? 

Anyway, ask your staff right away so there are no surprises.


----------



## LukerB (30 Mar 2009)

Very good point. I will look into it once I get there and work on getting a memo to whoever I need to speak with once I'm "settled in" a bit.
Like I said, my military training is the main concern. And I am more concerned about the ceremony itself as opposed to the weekend "festivities". Would just be nice to see her off is all! If I can't go, so be it. If I can get there Friday night, see the ceremony Saturday and get a place back Saturday night then that's more then I could ask for really.
Thanks for the help guys! I guess I'll just find out when I get there, no worries.


----------



## geo (30 Mar 2009)

At the very beginning of BMQ, they have a habbit of confining troops to base.... at least for the 1st couple of weekends.


----------



## JBoyd (30 Mar 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> At the very beginning of BMQ, they have a habbit of confining troops to base.... at least for the 1st couple of weekends.



Not sure if it has changed since Feb of last year, but Indoc was Week 0 - Week 4. Indoc I believe can also be extended at the staff's discretion if the platoon is not acting like a team.


----------

